# ES Shifter Stabilizer Bushing Install



## mlinarz (Aug 2, 2002)

I installed the E.S. shifter bushing yesterday. Took about 1 hour. I have a Pacesetter Short Shifter on order, but wanted to check out the effects on a stock shifter. 
I didn't notice a huge difference. Maybe a little smoother shift, but nothing major. This on on a 98 200sx se-r. 
Procedure: There are two bars related to the shifter. One is the actual shifter bar, which hooks into the transmission. The one next to it is a stabilizer bar. The ES bushings replace the factory bushings in the stabilizer bar. There are 2-12mm bolts on top of the stabilizer braket that need to be removed. Fairly easy to get at with open end wrench. Remove these 2 bolts, and drop the bar down. Then remove nut on bolt that goes through factory bushing. Push out old bushing, I used a screwdriver. You need to reuse the metal center piece that the bolt goes through. I then used some white lithium greese to regrease bushing, and install in opposite order of removal.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the difference i noticed was that it was a good mod for $7.00


----------

